
Donald Trump made it to the White House. His treasured phone may not - artsandsci
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/01/20/donald-trump-made-it-to-the-white-house-his-treasured-phone-may-not/
======
randomerr
Trump lost his old phone but he's been given a whole new phone Tweet from. And
the new phone is much more secure. So I don't see and issue.

Has anyone heard anything about his daily briefing videos on Facebook?

~~~
Neliquat
Somehow I doubt the tweeting will be done from 'his' phone anymore. If still
from a phone, I imagine a sandboxed one at least. Too common of an
app/api/interface to assume its not exploited many ways now. Bleed through of
info on android and apple are still huge known issues. A discrete phone,
network, and account per-insecure-app seems to be a workable policy in his
case if history bears.

